# Irish musicians in Cyprus



## pantelidou4 (May 19, 2018)

Hi everyone! 
I'm getting married to an Irishman next summer in Cyprus and we would love to have some traditional Irish music during the reception. Do you know of any Irish musicians on the island that play for private events? His family loves music, so the idea is that people will be able to sit in for a little session. Thank you very much!


----------



## mervaughan (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi there,
Congratulations on your engagement!
I just saw this now - are you still looking for a musician?
I'm Irish, and I play the accordion.
I'm moving to Nicosia in February, as my partner is from there!
I would be delighted to play, if you're still looking for someone.
Or, if you've found someone, I would love if you could introduce me! I'd really like to meet some musicians in CY and continue playing there.


----------

